# Spicy Hot Rub



## smoken yankee (Oct 14, 2009)

I need a rub that is hotter then hot, I've got a friend that wants me to rub down a venison roast that's very spicy hot, I want to make it myself out of what I have at home (no store bought, their not hot enough). Does anyone have one hot mother that I could barrow.


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 14, 2009)

Cayenne
Garlic Powder
Cayenne
Salt
Cayenne
Black Pepper
Cayenne
Onion Powder
Cayenne
Mustard Powder
Cayenne








Just being silly

Some body will have an exact recipe soon I am sure
But any rub, and just double or triple up on the hot stuff should work


----------



## tndawg (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm not sure what your time frame is, but if'n it was me, I would go out to the garden (or to the grocery store) and pick some habaneros. Put 'em in the dehydrator until dry, then run 'em through the coffee grinder. Then add to your favorite rub.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 14, 2009)

go on ebay and buy a few ghost chiles. Dry them and run them thru a coffee grinder. If your friend wants hot, those bad boys will do the trick.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2009)

My only question before I answer yours is WHY do you want a rub so hot you cann't even taste what it's on. Then why waste a good piece of meat specially venison with a really hot rub. So if you find what your looking for just use a shoe.


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 14, 2009)

I agree with this statement. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Another suggestion is make your buddy a sauce that is spicy, that way he can go with as little or as much as he wants and you do not waste good meat.

And yet another suggestion.... I have cooked my venison roasts wrapped in foil with lots of onions and jalapenos ( or other pepper ) and the more pepper the more heat you get


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 14, 2009)

All of the above.  If ya must have hot just give your buddy a bottle of Tabasco or such.  Let him pour it to the meat and you set back and watch him sweat.  LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 15, 2009)

For a HOT SAUCE, I recommend Dave's Insanity Sauce...

Once you put it on you can't taste anything for about an hour so get him a bottle and an old Leather Shoe Sole, he won't know the difference...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree - no point in producing a product with no dicernable taste except hot - we spend too much time smoking to give something away that has no flavor just heat


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree with most of what the majority has said about heat vs. flavor. if it's just for your bud, kick-up the cayenne.


----------



## smoken yankee (Oct 15, 2009)

It's not for me, I agree with all of ya I'd rather have flavor then heat, but it's what he asked me to do for him, he doesn't smoke meat or anything else and has tried my ribs and other smoked things, he just kills wild game throw's them on a grill and burns them. I told him if I did this for him that there wouldn't be any flavor just heat, it's his venison. I think I'll do a three pepper rub for him ( 1tsp blk pepper, 1tsp white pepper, 1 1/2tsp     cayenne) and a little salt and wrap the roast in bacon, sounds good to me.


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree if that is what he wants then I guess you gotta give it to him the way he wants it, it's just a crying shame 

I would be like this if someone asked me to do that

[font=&quot]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
[/font]


----------



## smoken yankee (Oct 15, 2009)

But what's nice about that is once I do it for him and he likes it, I'll be geting back strap,a couple of roasts and maybe if I ask him he'll shoot me a deer and butcher it for me. That will help me barter with other hunters that I know that hunt for other game besides venison (bear, goose, duck, rabbit, squirl). I gave him a half rack of ribs on Tuesday and that's when he asked me to do the roast for him.


----------



## mnduckhunter (Dec 2, 2009)

3 pepper rub

haberno
ghost chile
cayanne


----------



## bapos (Dec 25, 2009)

Being a chile head there are answers to your delima.


Just find someone who sells pure capsaicin. VERY VERY VERY CAREFUL WITH THIS.

THIS CAN KILL YOU.... THIS IS NO JOKE.

Lots of people use those to adjust the "pepper" or "hot" in marinades or stews or chilies. They get the spice or flavor right the as Emril would say .... give it a little bam!

I know when I bought mine I had to sign a waiver its that serious. 

If you dont know what happens if you ingest too much... you diaphram will start to spazam and you wont be able to breathe. 

As some of the others said... if you cant taste anything after one bite its somewhat pointless. I keep it around cause there is always some A-hole that says they can eat anything and nothing can blow them up. SO far Im batting 1000.

Hope this helps


Bapos


----------



## eman (Dec 25, 2009)

Get a bottle of daves insanity and coat the roast w/ it . then rub w./ black red and white pepper.
 If he can eat this he has an iron stomach and nothing will hurt him.
 Only thing hotter would be ghost peppers.


----------



## biggeorge50 (Dec 25, 2009)

A newbie to smoking so take it for what it's worth.  Some people , like myself, have taste buds that hot doesn't bother so much.  A friend of mine can't even eat a pepperoncini, whereas I pickle and eat habaneros.  It's an individual thing.  Habaneros actually have a very good flavor - a little fruity.  I can taste whatever the hot is added to, the hot enhances it for me.  As in other things in life, people are different as far as hot tolerance goes and whether or not it overpowers the main ingredient.  Salty is what gets to me; if I can even taste the salt it"s practically ruined.  To each his own.


----------

